# Ibanez Iron Label series thread



## Metal Guitarist (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone interested in this new metal machine?!


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2013)

Inb4 EMGz. They look promising, but nothing special.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 31, 2013)

They look like they were made for Guitar Center/ Musicians Friend. I'll pass.


----------



## daniel_95 (Jan 31, 2013)

The abundance of EMGs sickens me.

Also, they could have at least introduced a few baritone models, otherwise it's the same old RGs but with EMGs. Eh

I was really expecting more from this new line than black and white RGs with active pickups.


----------



## flypap3r (Jan 31, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> They look like they were made for Guitar Center/ Musicians Friend. I'll pass.



Perfect analysis!


----------



## Whammy (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't get the Iron Label range.

Ibanez are known as being a metal guitar but Ibanez themselves have described this new guitar range as the "quintessential" metal guitar.
All the metal Gods who made Ibanez who they are today did so without using this "quintessential" metal guitar.
How is this more "metal" than any RG?

And "Metal to the Core"... Really?
I sure it will appeal to some people and suit their needs perfectly. If it does that's great 
But to me they seem to be attaching a very stereotypical metal head image onto the guitar and in doing so will date the guitar very quickly.

I'd put money down that this line is discontinued in a year or two.


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 31, 2013)

I played one at Guitar Center a few days ago and it felt like a cheap $300 ibanez with emgs


----------



## gunch (Jan 31, 2013)

Everything I want in a guitar. The only thing that's holding me back is how everyone bitches about the new gibraltar


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 31, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Everything I want in a guitar. The only thing that's holding me back is how everyone bitches about the new gibraltar



I have no problems with the Gibraltar...

OT: I really want a 6 string RGIL with a trem :<


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Everything I want in a guitar. The only thing that's holding me back is how everyone bitches about the new gibraltar



This one probably has the new low-profile Gibralter.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually I kinda like the series - just for the blank fretboards and binding-on-black (also the neck stripe)


----------



## Dooky (Jan 31, 2013)

I must say I am a little puzzled by the Iron Label too. Just seems like an excuse for Ibanez to have more guitars with the only colour option being black.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 31, 2013)

Dooky said:


> I must say I am a little puzzled by the Iron Label too. Just seems like an excuse for Ibanez to have more guitars with the only colour option being black.



Except they come in white too


----------



## Stricken (Jan 31, 2013)

I was actually seriously considering one, I just needed to be able to find one to play first. All this hate is 

I think they look pretty sweet though.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, I actually dig them too. Haven't played one, but it sounds promising and from the specs I've seen online on their site. I'll admit it isn't my exact depiction of a _dream guitar_, but it isn't a horrible guitar by any means. I'm not exactly a fan of EMG's, but at least now we can swap out the pickups and actually have some that are worth something to sell, am I right?! Anyway, I love the look and a bare fretboard is always a nice touch along with the binding. That bridge is actually a HUGE upgrade from the *brick* of a bridge they had on the RG's prior to this new Gibraltar. The fact that I can get this sleek, sexy look in an 8-string package as well is also a *huge* deal-maker for me. As for the S series, though it's always intrigued me and I think they feel _really nice_, that huge *brick* is the only thing I can get in terms of a fixed S, so no thanks. I just personally don't like the feel of that big, bulky bridge being that all my guitars have either a low Floyd/Edge or vintage tremolo system. I've been *dying* to get my hands on a fixed S since I first laid eyes on one and was able to play one, so I might just make the effort to get used to that bridge.


P.S. The S does *not* have the same low-profile Gibraltar as the RG... *lame*.


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess I am the minority on SSO, I like the gibralter bridge and I really like EMG.


----------



## Dooky (Feb 1, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Except they come in white too


Not here in Australia. We only get black. 
Also, in Australia, out of the entire Prestige line for this year, there are only 2 that aren't black.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 1, 2013)

otisct20 said:


> I guess I am the minority on SSO, I like the gibralter bridge and I really like EMG.



You are not alone


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 1, 2013)

There are some differences. There aren't that many Ibanez RGs with EMGs (relatively). There aren't that many with binding. Blank fretboards too.

It's almost like they had some demand for MTM1s after the series swapped to the Glaive shape and decided to fill the gap. Besides - S8.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 1, 2013)

i think the 7 string S series looks pretty awesome, personally.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Feb 1, 2013)

They look awesome, one thing that has bugged me about the RG line for a while is the abundance of pickguards and a middle pickup. However Id be more apt to find a used RGA121 and swap the pups than take a chance on one of these.


----------



## satchisgod (Feb 1, 2013)

Really boring predictable releases from Ibanez. Not very exciting. I really can't understand why they don't provide ebony fingerboards either or some other innovative fast fretboards for the metal / shredding scene. Plus they look so much better than those anaemic rosewood boards. Big thumbs down from me


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 1, 2013)

More low-end guitars. I could not care less. 

How about something interesting in the prestige line up. That S7 prestige would have been interesting if it was available in Canada.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Feb 1, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> More low-end guitars. I could not care less.
> 
> How about something interesting in the prestige line up. That S7 prestige would have been interesting if it was available in Canada.




I can guarantee the profit margin is going to swing highly in favor of this "new" line. At this point, they arent trying to impress anyone or offer more options/colors with the prestige line. They are surviving by selling cheapos with EMGs to kids that want to go home and palm mute for an hour. Obviously most of us want more options on the higher end lines, but they arent going to sell the same amount of $1500 guitars as they will $300 guitars.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont really see the point of the iron label. They make plenty of niceguitars, however I am sure it is possibly a selling point...?
I do like that white one...


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 1, 2013)

Naturally it's a selling point. If you go outside of SSO, EMGs are a huge bonus to most metal musicians. This year is really heavily about competing directly with ESP, Jackson and Schecter. This is where these instruments, along with the abundance of other 7s, is coming from.


----------



## Basti (Feb 1, 2013)

a) They have killswitches and I have no reason to diss EMGs...so overall "not bad".


----------



## leandroab (Feb 1, 2013)

What is exactly this "iron label" series all about?


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 1, 2013)

EMG loaded RGs and S's in 6/7/8 with contrast binding on the RGs and killswitches, aimed at standard series pricepoint. Basically Ibanez reacting to Jackson's X and Schecter's SLS with a big middle finger saying "we're more metal than you, fuckers"


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 1, 2013)

leandroab said:


> What is exactly this "iron label" series all about?


 
One word.

Hype.


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Feb 2, 2013)

No thanks, hate the Gibralter bridge. They might as well call this generic metalcore series guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 2, 2013)

I think they're pretty nice-looking guitars (despite the lack of colour options ), but the image is a tad off-putting.

These, however, are really nice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 2, 2013)

So barely anyone has ever touched one, yet I hear complaints about them being sub-par guitars? Cool story, bro.

I played them at NAMM and they are cool guitars. Kind of a more "Metal" Premium series, at a similiar price point actually. They have awesome necks and really solid fretwork. I wish they would have put the new low profile Gibraltar bridge on all the fixed ILs, but the normal Gibraltar isn't terrible. Just ugly and bulky.

I don't understand why they put PAFs into the S Iron Labels (instead of D Activators) and wish the RGs came with passive options as well, but all in all it seems to be a cool line for people who are looking for an affordable, ready-to-go "Metal" guitar.

A few photos from NAMM:


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 2, 2013)

Not totally up my alley, though I wouldn't kick the S7 out of bed for eating crackers.

I'd be more cynical along the lines of "oh, look Ibanez: just releasin' black guitars for philistine metalheads" if this were ~5 years ago, but they've been getting a lot better with variety and colors. Hell, if they didn't even show this line, their NAMM showing would have been pretty damn good.

And even if one wants to dismiss these as one-dimensional POS guitars (which they don't look like) being sold en masse to kids in skinny jeans to bash-around in their band, Verb the Noun, consider that perhaps the income from these lines will make the company feel a bit better financially about releasing 7-string jazzboxes and UVs.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 2, 2013)

kreaturesleeper said:


> I can guarantee the profit margin is going to swing highly in favor of this "new" line. At this point, they arent trying to impress anyone or offer more options/colors with the prestige line. They are surviving by selling cheapos with EMGs to kids that want to go home and palm mute for an hour. Obviously most of us want more options on the higher end lines, but they arent going to sell the same amount of $1500 guitars as they will $300 guitars.



That's fine. Absolutely fine. Smart business sense even. 

But I still don't give a flying fiddler's fuck about these guitars, which was the question posed originally.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 2, 2013)

All I see is a fixed bridge S7 that has no stupid inlays. They sold me from the first leak.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 2, 2013)

Im really not a real big fan of the black with binding, but that S7...

Ive got an RGA7, which looks as if it was an inspiration for this series, looks wise. I wouldnt mind swapping out the RGA for the S. I'd basically have the same guitar look wise, only better pickups, fretwork and Id really like to own a Saber. So I might just do that.

But Ibanez, please be kind, release a S7 with that new tight end bridge. I just dont get it. I dont hate the Gibraltar, actually like it, but the tight end...different league as far as I can judge by looking at it.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 2, 2013)

Not a fan of that bridge. It made me sell my first 7 and rgd7321 from the first run.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 3, 2013)

I had the chance to play one recently.

The sevenstring RG Gilbralter one... and it sounded good but the fretwork was awful. 
When you go down the neck it feels like your fingers are about to be cut. 

Sounds good. Killswitch works. But the fretwork is what got me.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 3, 2013)

I really like the S7. If it had a trem, it would be perfect and I'd sell gear to get one. 

Next option is the RGIL27 with the EZII-7. I can just get covers for my passive a that I throw in there. I like the look anyway!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 3, 2013)

I am seriously considering an 8-Iron. With the new 8-strings EMG pickups of ALL their models, including the X-Series. I am really considering a 57x/85x combo.

After a couple of years of 8-strings production under their belt, Ibanez seems to be hitting a nice stride with them, right now.

I have the RGA8 with Lundgrens M8's installed. Not in the position to get a 2228, the 8-Iron seems to more closely bridge the gap, quality wise, between the two.

I'm a huge fan of the RGA series so, this Iron Label line seems quite solid. Time will tell...


----------



## chewpac (Feb 3, 2013)

so we've got some seriously varied opinions on the fretwork. that sucks. was hoping it would be more uniformly good...


----------



## -42- (Feb 3, 2013)

daniel_95 said:


> The abundance of EMGs sickens me.


EMGs are infinitely better than Ibanez stock pickups.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 3, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> I played one at Guitar Center a few days ago and it felt like a cheap $300 ibanez with emgs



Given the abundance of broad blanket statements in this thread, we don't need another one, so could you please elaborate? What made it feel cheap? How was the fretting job? Any buzzing? Any sloppiness or quality control issue?

I own a 1998 RG, and I am NOT an Ibby fan, by far. But in this case, label me interested. What's wrong with a budget, quality instrument if it delivers. f*** the marketing bs. To me they look like they are being promoted as workhorse guitars that are suited for the metal genre, i.e. good playability, fast neck, good tremolo, no frills, so the question is do they deliver?


----------



## sleepy502 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd probably get the 8 string. 

If I were to get a 6 or 7 I'd rip the EMGs out and throw a Crunch Lab/Liquifire set in as its a basswood body. seems legit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried the RG8 in GC Hollywood, and I thought it was pretty gpod. No fretwork issues on that one. I guess it depends on guitar to guitar.

I may consider the black RG 6 as a touring instrument so I can put my fave RG back to standard tuning. And EMGs are a bonus for me.


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 5, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> Verb the Noun



 

Back to OT, I think that at the very least the 8-string Iron is extremely attractive. I've been considering getting an 8-string for a while but I was waiting for a guitar that could work right out of the box (after changing the strings, no way around that one). With the RG8 and the RGA8 a pickup swap is mandatory, and changing the tone switch to something else in the RGA8 is also highly recommended. The 2228 is too expensive for someone just getting into 8s imho. And before this NAMM the other guitar companies didn't seem to know, or care, about how an 8-stringer should be. ESP with their 25.5" LTDs and the SC608b with that middle pickup. Jackson, Dean and Schecter had only 26.5" guitars. Not all of us can, or are willing to, afford a custom, be that an Agile, Siggery, RAN, Vik or what have you. So with this Iron Label 8, and the (not so) new 28" SLS Schecters, I think both companies hit the spot pretty well. I konw I'm getting the Iron 8 in the very near future.


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Feb 5, 2013)

I got one today. 
I was in the market for a new 6 string, and I went in to get an RGD320z, 
but due to the pathetic nature of the music stores here in NZ, I ended up being told that model didn't ever exist. 
I had a look at other guitars, and the guy pulled out the new Iron Label guitars. 
I hated them as soon as I saw them on the website. 
The options of just black or white, EMG's and "Metal to the Core" didn't appeal to me at all. 
I actually hate the way they've marketed it,
but once I actually played it my opinion completely changed.
Sure, I'll swap the pickups for some DiMarzios, but it's a great guitar for the price.
Great build quality, nice fretting job, no glue spots or marks in the finish, beautifully set up with low action and zero buzz.
The new neck profile is awesome, and the bubinga stripe definitely adds some "chunk" to the tone,
even if it's not a huge difference due to the fact that it sounds like EMG's. I can't wait to see what a nice set of passives will do for it.
I had a look at the 7 as well, and that was great and the exact same price. If I didn't already have a Prestige 7 I would have got it instead.
Although I complain about EMG's, when I think about it they're pretty good
stock pickups, especially compared to the ones that usually 
come with Ibanez guitars, and a lot of people do love EMG's outside of 
SS.Org. Hell, I've found someone who wants to buy mine already.
Excuse the shitty webcam pics.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think they look really nice for an entry level guitar. I'd like to check out one of the fixed bridge 6s.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2013)

They look awesome, I despise the marketing like most do. But getting a band like The Air I Breathe, having a commercial ingraining the metal demographic will work wonders for them. They look like very good workhorse guitars, especially since the first 3 reviews I've seen so far including the one AppleSauce just did, were all good.

And for the first time, Ibanez isn't throwing their LoZ Active pickups in something where it isn't needed or some stock "made for metal" pickups. This is a move in the right direction in my opinion and these will do excellent as an option under the premium line, but still above the low end guitars.

And I guarantee that if this series had the tops the Premiums do with as much color variety, most people here would probably do a complete 180 with their opinions. Let's do a comparison. 

The 6 string IL is $699, you get a basic guitar with a black finish, EMG's, Trem, and Kill.
The 6 string Premiums are $949 without the pickguard, $999 with.

For people who don't want a fancy top and just a basic guitar that isn't a low end RG321, the Iron Label seems to fit the market perfectly. And if this makes Ibanez a profit, I'm all for it, they're one of my favorite companies.

So for people who are complaining, play one and then form your opinions. Yes it looks basic, but how many black guitars has your local shop sold? It probably outweighs everything else 3:1.



Arsenal12 said:


> I think they look really nice for an entry level guitar. I'd like to check out one of the fixed bridge 6s.



And these are far from entry level, at $699 + Taxes, you're spending quite a bit on entry level.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Feb 5, 2013)

ok, not sure what they would be categorized as.. the fixed 6 is $599. thats not mid level territory is it?


----------



## DarthV (Feb 5, 2013)

kreaturesleeper said:


> They look awesome, one thing that has bugged me about the RG line for a while is the abundance of pickguards and a middle pickup. However Id be more apt to find a used RGA121 and swap the pups than take a chance on one of these.



Used rga121 >> new non prestige. And would be cheaper!


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 5, 2013)

I would love the hardtails if they had a Tight End R. Gibraltars are probably the most unpleasant bridges I've ever used. Seriously, who the fuck thought it was a good idea to put a sharp edge right where people palm mute?


----------



## knifefightintheor (Feb 5, 2013)

Arsenal12 said:


> ok, not sure what they would be categorized as.. the fixed 6 is $599. thats not mid level territory is it?



I'd say that's about a mid level for Ibanez.

Considering they have guitars like the RG350, 321, FR320 and such that some stores are selling for $400 and under, that are still extremely fucking playable.

I like em.

I mean, how often do you open a thread here, see and all white guitar, but then there's the handful of people that say "OmGz Ibanez! Why no black binding?!?!!?!   " and vice versa.

So, Ibanez caters to what people are already saying, and then they say "OMFG, no choice of colors!"


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Feb 9, 2013)

Ive been reading alot of responses in this thread such as "Aww, only black and white?" Meanwhile, in Schecter threads, the company is constantly berated for its plethora of trans-color finishes. We have more options being offered to us now from Guitar Companies than 2, 10, 20, 50 years ago. What are half of you guys looking for in a guitar that isnt already available? 

god damn.


----------



## josefh (Feb 10, 2013)

No white Iron label´s for Eu? can´t find them in the Ibanez page.. at least login at Spain customer


----------



## knifefightintheor (Feb 10, 2013)

kreaturesleeper said:


> Ive been reading alot of responses in this thread such as "Aww, only black and white?" Meanwhile, in Schecter threads, the company is constantly berated for its plethora of trans-color finishes. We have more options being offered to us now from Guitar Companies than 2, 10, 20, 50 years ago. What are half of you guys looking for in a guitar that isnt already available?
> 
> god damn.



I think the Schecter finishes are fantastic, and most people will agree.

What keeps me away from Schecter is their gimmicky as ever inlays. Gross.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Completely agree with you. I dont need 10 pounds of abalone


----------



## knifefightintheor (Feb 10, 2013)

I could deal with the abalone if it was tasteful, but when every guitar is crosses, skulls, lightning bolts and so forth for inlays, I just can't take them seriously.

I had a C-1 Blackjack back in 2006 that I absolutely loved. It was such a clean guitar, and played great, looked great. But the current model? No thanks.


----------



## GustheBus (Mar 16, 2013)

josefh said:


> No white Iron label´s for Eu? can´t find them in the Ibanez page.. at least login at Spain customer



No, they're not on the EU Ibanez site, and they're not showing up at Thomann Cyberstore in Germany. I read a post from Australia saying they weren't available there either. It seems we have been abandoned. 

EDIT: I got an email from Thomann saying that the white RGIR20FE would be available from them in June, so I assume the white models will be popping up all around Europe soon.


----------



## Abolyshed (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought an RGA8 wich has made me develope a prefference for Ibanez. I've played my friends RG(170 I think) 6 string as well but thats the only experience I've had with them and I know for sure. Sure, they're a stereotypical for metal, but metal heads have been stereotyped forever so who cares. Who would of thought a guitar company would understand them? I want the white 6 string with the trem.


----------



## onetake-jam (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know why Ibanez projects a line like those guitars. Metal. Metal for who, for what ? EMGs are made for playing metal ? GTFO... I play jazz lines with EMGs... In fact, I think you can play any style with EMGs.
Color ? Ah, right. Black, always... like "black IS the color of metal".
It's like "Red iIs the color of death metal" _(a mate said that for laugh)_. 
I remember a guitar store salesman telling me "when you play metal, you have black guitar". Holy crap 
Dude... Seriously ? And he was very serious. Holy shit...

But... I like Ibanez guitars. Always nice finishes, good process woodwork, even on low-priced models.

So I've seen my store have one of those Iron Label, a RGIR27FE. I don't know about the standard Gibraltar Bridge, I only know what the Tight-End R feels. I think I will try this one, the 7, just to heard and see what it goes with. To have my own point of view on this model.
The only point who despair me... only in black. The white looks more sexy to me.

My 2 cents.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

i have a slight interest in the line as i do like some of the features.
i did the killswitches and direct mount parts but i'm not a fan of binding on the neck, which is common to the lineup. I wonder what would happen if Ibanez decided to go Carvin-esque and offer various incarnations of their guitars or custom orders. now THAT would be a huge step foward for my favorite brand 

Give me that white RG with 7 strings, Dimarzios, vol AND tone knobs plus a killswitch. Hell i'll mod it for pu splitting myself >


----------



## xxvicarious (Apr 21, 2013)

I do like the Iron Labels.... Not for that price tag though :/


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

found a video 

i have to admit i kinda dig the sound of him on the 8 string >.>


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the idea, but haven't played one. Not sure where all the hate is coming from? Has this place turned in to a Country Music Forum or something?

A simple, superstrat, with EMGs, trem, thin fast-neck, decent price... Why all the hate?


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 22, 2013)

Got to play an Iron Label 6-er last Thursday. I freakin' loved it. No nonsense, great neck, killswitch is fun, sounded thick as shit through my afx. I want one now lol.


----------



## onetake-jam (Apr 22, 2013)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I like the idea, but haven't played one. Not sure where all the hate is coming from? Has this place turned in to a Country Music Forum or something?
> 
> A simple, superstrat, with EMGs, trem, thin fast-neck, decent price... Why all the hate?



No hate for me. Just my point of view about EMGs PUs and the 'oriented' metal due these PUs. For me, just a non-sense.

And, we don't know how these guitars getting old. About the woods (drying process and quality)... who knows how it will sound in 5 or 6 years ? Dummy as hell due the low quality of the basswood (for RGs) or mahogany (for S) ?

Lot of people tell the Prestige line isn't good as it was. So for new Ibanez 'labels', what's the deal ?


----------



## oracles (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought the 8 string model and havent got a bad thing to say about it. It played substantially better than the RG8, and felt a lot better in my hands than the RGA 8, and without a double locking bridge I can't do anything with. I tore out the EMG's due to preference, and everyone I've let play it loves it. 

Excuse the shitty Iphone pic:


----------



## arcadia fades (Apr 22, 2013)

checked out some iron labels in my local guitar shops

the fretwork was a little shoddy, sharp ends on 2 models, wasnt particularly impressed either with the metallic finish on the S7


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 22, 2013)

I've actually got a possible trade lined up for the Hardtail RG7 string. I'm kind of torn on it personally. I do really like the simplicity of it and I was jonesin for a nice hardtail 7.

Not too keen on the EMGs or the toggle killswitch though I suppose I could put a pickguard on if I want to switch to passives and cover the ugly EMG cavities...

How's the neck compare to the old Wizards on the 7421/7621?


----------



## trueTreble (Apr 23, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I've actually got a possible trade lined up for the Hardtail RG7 string. I'm kind of torn on it personally. I do really like the simplicity of it and I was jonesin for a nice hardtail 7.
> 
> Not too keen on the EMGs or the toggle killswitch though I suppose I could put a pickguard on if I want to switch to passives and cover the ugly EMG cavities...
> 
> How's the neck compare to the old Wizards on the 7421/7621?



From what I remember with my short experience with them in the store, the Iron Label 7's have a similar neck profile with the RG7321's: pronounced shoulders, flat in the center. Personally, I don't like the pronounced shoulders, and I pretty much prefer the old Wizard-7 over it. But that's just me. Oh, and all the non-prestige ibanez guitars I saw in that shop had protruding fret ends. Not sure if it's just the lack of humidity back then but boy was I surprised (and disappointed).


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 23, 2013)

trueTreble said:


> From what I remember with my short experience with them in the store, the Iron Label 7's have a similar neck profile with the RG7321's: pronounced shoulders, flat in the center. Personally, I don't like the pronounced shoulders, and I pretty much prefer the old Wizard-7 over it. But that's just me. Oh, and all the non-prestige ibanez guitars I saw in that shop had protruding fret ends. Not sure if it's just the lack of humidity back then but boy was I surprised (and disappointed).



I would just like to say that neither of the two I picked up here (I only spent any measurable time with the RG 6) there were no fret issues. Three of us played the hell out of that 6 string with no issues with the frets. I did need a setup pretty badly but what do you expect with a guitar off the shelf? I didn't spend much time with the S model. I'm not a fan of that body type.


----------



## IndoRGforme (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a friend who purchased the Rg7 model with the trem that came with a stripped out neck screw. It was sent back and replaced but the guitar they sent back had the neck mounted crooked. He then returned guitar number two for a refund. I don't know what team indo are doing but it sucks. As for them only coming in black... Just sand off the paint and clear it coz that seems to make them heavily modded and worth more $$$. That being said. I think the rest of the guitar was rather nice for an Indo Rg.


----------



## JosephEMG (Jul 18, 2013)

To me this looks extremely sexy. I would swap the pickups for a Mayhem Seymour Set and done. 





Can the killswitch be swapped for a tone knob? I don't really see the point in a killswitch really. Also, are hipshot bridges any better than this gibraltar? And, can that gibraltar be swapped for a Hipshot? That'll be killer!


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 18, 2013)

JosephEMG said:


> Can the killswitch be swapped for a tone knob? I don't really see the point in a killswitch really. Also, are hipshot bridges any better than this gibraltar? And, can that gibraltar be swapped for a Hipshot? That'll be killer!



A hipshot is not a direct replacement for the Gibraltar. I dislike the gibraltar bridge. Too bulky for me.


----------



## 7stringdystymic (Jul 21, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I think they're pretty nice-looking guitars (despite the lack of colour options ), but the image is a tad off-putting.
> 
> These, however, are really nice.


The 7 string Sabre is rather nice for the price. Better than some of the other guitars in that $ range


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 21, 2013)

The 7 string Sabre is very nice. I played one at GC the other day when I was testing out cabs. I really like PAF 7s.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had my Iron Label 8 since February and I can say positively that it is a fine >$1000 guitar. I never played mine with the EMGs since I had the store I bought it from install DiMarzio ionizers before I received the instrument, but I think it's up to snuff. I owned an RG2228 before that and, while it had a slightly thinner neck, the fine-tuning twisties, and a sparkly finish, I found that there was no point where I was concerned that through all my trading I had downgraded. Besides, I've always found the rg8 bridges to be immensely uncomfortable and not in any way I can hear better tonally. That being said, I never use the kill switch.


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my 8 and I love it to death!


----------



## thatguyupthere (Mar 15, 2014)

well Ibanez is obviously paying attention to its guitar players needs. one volume knob and no tone knob, since a sum of metal guitarists never use the tone. I think "iron lable" is just for marketing the hardware they have on it like the "nitro" wizard neck and tops like FM and bubinga with ebony FB. anyways, pretty much what im SEEING is that they are between Ibanez and Ibanez premium quality.....at the price of premium and prestige.

instead if Ibanez going into this new territory I would have loved to see them expand on their premium line. those guitars are a huge  from me.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 15, 2014)

onetake-jam said:


> Dummy as hell due the low quality of the basswood (for RGs) or mahogany (for S) ?



The same basswood used in the Jem and Prestige RGs that folks go on about?

I like the simplicity of the Iron Label stuff, which is what I gathered the idea behind them was- "everything you need nothing you don't" type guitar. Plus for those of us that prefer fixed bridges when these came out it was nice to see more fixed bridge ibbys available.

Played a few at the store, no extended experience with them but they felt good to me in that short time - no obvious defects like sharp frets or anything.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 15, 2014)

shitsøn;3394002 said:


>



Not gonna lie, this looks pretty sexy. EMGs without pickup rings are a great look.

That and, thank sweet baby Jesus, it isn't another black Ibanez.


----------



## Metal Guitarist (May 4, 2014)

Recorded these with my Iron Label 8 as seen above. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metalguitaristpsycho/peavey-6505-w-8-string-metal[/SC] 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metalguitaristpsycho/ibanez-8-string-strange[/SC]


----------

